# Best way to ship small number of boxes from US to Germany



## ericcarl (Sep 21, 2015)

I'll be moving to Germany from the U.S. and am looking into the best option for shipping some items. I could use an international shipping service to ship a palette of items (about 100 cu ft) which would work. However I'm also trying to find a good option in case the number of boxes is smaller, say 4-5 boxes. The services don't offer a door-to-door option for that small of an amount. Can anyone recommend the best option when shipping a smaller amount like that? Thank you!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

We had a similar thread a while ago. Hope it helps.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ermany/758314-shipping-companies-germany.html


----------

